# Hoplias Aimara growth rate



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, i'm curious if anyone on here has worked with Hoplias Aimara enough to give me an idea on growth rate, I'm looking at one that's roughly 12 inches now, curious on the growth rate so i can figure plan out when i'll need to upgrade his tank, 

Thanks, 

-DC-


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm hugo. He's the man for this


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I will, I got your PM as well thank's!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Their growth rate seem quite slow.
If you are able to get from any river.
Can consider amapa as it is nicer with thick bar


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Their growth rate seem quite slow.
> If you are able to get from any river.
> Can consider amapa as it is nicer with thick bar


yup.half an inch per month,after they reach 12 inches.


----------



## Golden Broun (Aug 27, 2010)

I keep my baby aimara( 9 inches) in a 100 gal tank and I wonder how long it gonna take until i go for next tank. I am thinking at a 7X3X2 to be next.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Golden Broun said:


> I keep my baby aimara( 9 inches) in a 100 gal tank and I wonder how long it gonna take until i go for next tank. I am thinking at a 7X3X2 to be next.


Considering that you feed your aimara high protein foods like smelts and keep the aquarium temperature up at between 27 to 29 celsius and maintain regular water changes and have a good water current in the tank,.....your aimara should grow variably from a half inch to an inch per month,....so your h.aimara should hit 15" to 18" or 19" in a year.your current 100 gallon tank should be ok for 6 months to a year,provided that it is wide enough for it to turn,because h. aimaras are very very powerful swimmers especially when they lurk on the bottom of the tank and suddenly turn into the opposite direction or thrust upwards to the surface when they have a prey in their line of sight....Your proposed next tank at 315 gallons would suffice for an h.aimara after it hits 19" or 20" and upwards....AT 7 feet long and 3 feet wide,that is good enough AND 2 feet tall would be the bare minimum for height since aimaras are known in the wild to hang around the rivers edge,shallow turbid waters,and/or waterfalls....I personally would keep a very strong current in the tank to mimic its natural habitat.Good luck and have fun.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

*young* aimara grows very fast. like 1 ich per month.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> *young* aimara grows very fast. like 1 ich per month.


Finally the master of wolffish step in.


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Hi, i'm curious if anyone on here has worked with Hoplias Aimara enough to give me an idea on growth rate, I'm looking at one that's roughly 12 inches now, curious on the growth rate so i can figure plan out when i'll need to upgrade his tank,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -DC-


Well its been 16 months how big is he now?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Decided against buying in the end. Was just a bit too risky for my mix monster tank and at the time setting up another solo tank wasn't an appealing option,


----------

